# mario kart (group game)



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

does anyone have mario kart and do they fancy having a group game on line? or maybe a one on one game. 

Michael


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

yes please. when do you want to do it


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

Autotec said:


> yes please. when do you want to do it


when every really a one on one game any time have to try and get a few more members for a group game.

michael.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

id be up for it


----------

